# Mimi's Juicy Couture Dog Carrier



## Waiushaoting

Mimi's dog carrier came in the mail yesterday. Since it was so hot yesterday in Spokane we were at the lake and we didn't have time to do the photoshoot. Anyways we had some free time this Sunday afternoon so we did our photoshoot today. 

I think Mimi really likes the carrier because she jumped in it right away. Also it is the perfect size for her, not too big and not too small. Enjoy!

Mimi sitting in the carrier.


















Mimi doing her signature pose =p.









Mimi: OH cool this lifts up!









Mimi: Now I have the top up ^^.


















Mimi: zzzzz (she fell asleep in it lol)









Mimi: Thanks for viewing ^^.


----------



## TashaZ

WOW it's gorgeous i just love it!
Mimi suits it so much! Oh she's such a spoilt little girl isn't she?! I love all her things


----------



## Adrienne

With the amount of Juicy stuf you purchase the should be giving you free stuff!!! I love the carrier it rocks!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I think you need an *intervention *
Seriously though, if you decided to sell off some of your Juicy collection, please PM me!


----------



## sakyurek

wow! perfect!


----------



## Brodysmom

I love it!! She looks sooooooo cute in it. Perfect!


----------



## TLI

Very nice bag, and Mimi looks so sweet in there.


----------



## Waiushaoting

Adrienne said:


> With the amount of Juicy stuf you purchase the should be giving you free stuff!!! I love the carrier it rocks!


your comment made me laugh. I agree with you Juicy Couture should give me free stuff. Or better yet they should have Mimi model their stuff. =p



chi hua hua said:


> I think you need an *intervention *
> Seriously though, if you decided to sell off some of your Juicy collection, please PM me!


Thanks, but I dont think an intervention will work on me. I am way too obsessed. If i ever do decide to get rid of my Juicy Stuff I will let you know. =p


----------



## Kristin

I am so jealous right now! When we first got Lina I wanted a Juicy carrier so bad!


----------



## Waiushaoting

Kristin said:


> I am so jealous right now! When we first got Lina I wanted a Juicy carrier so bad!


yeah I wanted them as soon as I got a dog, but I decided to wait until both my chis were full grown so I didn't have to buy a new one in case they outgrew it. I definitely recommend them though. It has lots of useful features like big side pockets and a leash clip.


----------



## London

MiMi is BEAUTIFUL and looks so gorgeous in her Juicy couture carrier. I lol at her signature pose, you should consider getting her into doggy modelling (im being serious ).

Where did you order the carrier? 
Ive been looking around at Juicy carriers and couldnt find any in all black


----------



## avbjessup

So cute! I love the last photo!


----------



## Waiushaoting

London said:


> MiMi is BEAUTIFUL and looks so gorgeous in her Juicy couture carrier. I lol at her signature pose, you should consider getting her into doggy modelling (im being serious ).
> 
> Where did you order the carrier?
> Ive been looking around at Juicy carriers and couldnt find any in all black


Thanks for the compliment. I wish Mimi does become a model! Yeah her signature pose makes me laugh too. She seems to do that pose a lot when I take pictures of her so I figured its her signature pose. 

I got my carrier at ebay. There are actually quite a few black juicy carriers. This online site has at least 3: http://www.funnyfur.com/juicycouture.aspx


----------



## London

Waiushaoting said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I wish Mimi does become a model! Yeah her signature pose makes me laugh too. She seems to do that pose a lot when I take pictures of her so I figured its her signature pose.
> 
> I got my carrier at ebay. There are actually quite a few black juicy carriers. This online site has at least 3: http://www.funnyfur.com/juicycouture.aspx


Ive been looking on websites and on ebay but was looking for the style you have. There was one in gold but I was outbid at the last minute 

I shall continue my search


----------



## Sergeant Pepper

Mimi, the Glamorous Dog! I envy her, she's so pampered. Well, seems like she loves the new carriers. She's already making it her home. lol. Mimi looks like a very kind and sweet dog. Is she?


----------



## Waiushaoting

London said:


> Ive been looking on websites and on ebay but was looking for the style you have. There was one in gold but I was outbid at the last minute
> 
> I shall continue my search


yeah ebay has a lot of juicy stuff, but beware of knockoffs. I've gotten a couple of knockoff sweatshirts and accesories from them. Usually if the person does not have a return policy and uses generic pictures the item is a knockoff. Keep searching and I'm sure you will win one! Good Luck ^^.


----------



## Waiushaoting

Sergeant Pepper said:


> Mimi, the Glamorous Dog! I envy her, she's so pampered. Well, seems like she loves the new carriers. She's already making it her home. lol. Mimi looks like a very kind and sweet dog. Is she?


I think she is a sweet dog. She loves to gives kisses. She is also very gentle so sometimes she gets annoyed at Ecko because he likes to play rough. It doesn't take long for them to make up though. They usually lick and cuddle with each other.


----------



## voodewlady

Cute! I love the pink fleecy sweatshirt she has on. Where did you get it?


----------



## Waiushaoting

voodewlady said:


> Cute! I love the pink fleecy sweatshirt she has on. Where did you get it?


Thanks ^^, I love the saying on it. I got that sweatshirt @ http://www.busterandsullivan.com/.


----------



## riverchick247

So cute! All of it! Mimi and the bag!


----------



## Tinkiesmom

That carrier is too cute! I want one :0)


----------



## Waiushaoting

riverchick247 said:


> So cute! All of it! Mimi and the bag!





Tinkiesmom said:


> That carrier is too cute! I want one :0)


Thanks! Mimi will be happy to hear about all the compliments ^^.


----------

